# Flight Sim Guy promoted to Gaming Forum Moderator



## Wrench97

Congratulations to Flight Sim Guy on promotion to Gaming Forum Moderator


----------



## Deejay100six

Congrats FSG, well deserved. :thumb:


----------



## joeten

Well done that man congratulations well deserved indeed


----------



## Old Rich

Well done! !


----------



## Basementgeek

Congrats !

BG


----------



## Glaswegian

Congratulations!


----------



## Corday

And a well deserved one..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Glad to hear! Well done Flight!

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## ganjeii

OY! Well done mate!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! Thank you, guys. :thanx: I have to say, it's only because of the awesome community here. :smile: :dance: You guys are like a second family.

@ Ganjeii
That is a sweet setup. :thumb: And a great sim.  I want to do that with widescreen monitors, but even regular ones look awesome. I have the same throttle quadrant, but switched the stick out for my trusty Logitech Extreme 3D Pro. For some reason that stick got really sticky and wasn't very smooth. I think rudder pedals and maybe a yoke would be cool, at least for the civilian planes; you need a stick for fighters.  Thanks for sharing the picture and it looks like you take flight sim a lot more seriously then I do. :lol:


----------



## WereBo

Congratulations on your well-earned promotion FSG, excellent news







.....


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks, Bo.


----------



## Babbzzz

Hey! Great job FSG! :grin:

Awesome! New Honors bestowed upon you! 

Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thank you, Babzzz.


----------



## etaf

well done
:4-cheers:


----------



## defriend

Hey, am I to "low down" in the 'hierarchy of the forums' to say congratulations?:grin: (just Kidding!)

Congratulations flight sim!


----------



## Rich-M

Many congrats and you are most deserving! I am so glad for you!


----------



## x BlueRobot

Congratulations FSG :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks, everyone. 

@defriend
Nope, never too far down.


----------



## greenbrucelee

About time imo, well done FSG!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks.


----------



## oscer1

congratulations!!


----------



## 2xg

Congrats FSG!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks, Oscer and 2xg.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well done, FSG.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thanks, John. :thanks:


----------

